# Why do rats bite band-aids?



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

Whenever I wear a Band-Aid on a finger, my ratties go straight for it and bite--for reals! They get through if I don't pull my hand away fast enough. They never do that to a bare finger. Beauregard and Marcellus both did this. Jimmy doesn't bite them, but finds them very interesting and smells and licks them. ???


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

That's a pretty normal reaction for rats. I call them "little perfectionists" because they like to make everything smooth. So everything from peeling skin to bandaids sets off their "remove it!" reactions.

However, I don't like this behavior and have taught all my girls to not do it. Basically, I present the bandaged finger to them, and as soon as they start nibbling, push them away while saying "ouch!" in a loudish tone. They quickly realize that this biting hurts me, and will be gentle after only a few reminders. I use this exact same method when they target my fuzzy socks, and now they have no problems with either item. You can also feed a liquid treat off the bandage to encourage licking, but personally I just have a "zero tolerance" policy with bandaids, and any interaction with it, no matter how mild, is treated the same.


----------



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

Usually, they go for the Band-Aid so fast, their teeth are in my finger before I can pull away. There's not a question of nibbling! Sometimes I forget the Band-Aid is there, and--ouch! And I don't wear Band-Aids that often. Don't know if I could train them if it is so rare. It's not a huge problem; I was just curious for theories as to why they do it. I use bandages that are very smooth--smoother than my finger! Thanks for your idea, though. I like the licky idea.


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

It's probably different for different rats. I'm pretty convinced that one of mine really likes certain types of adhesives. She can smell tape and stickers and really wants them. They both really like rubber-y texture. They like to bite the corner of my cell phone case, headphones, pencil erasers. They'd probably think of a band-aid as both of those wonderful things - adhesive plus texture!! I would, personally, set it up to train them not to bite band-aids if they are really getting a serious bite through the bandage. I'd wear one on purpose and train them not to bite.


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

My boys used to grab onto my acrylic nails and chew. I got them off the other day and Templeton went to reach for it and his little confused face oh my god. "Mom where did they go?"


----------



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

I have to be careful what I leave lying around. I use a CPAP machine for sleep apnea. My ratties have bitten through to air hoses, and just the other night Jimmy got hold of a CPAP mask with memory foam edging. Well, you can guess what happened to the foam. Fortunately, the masks have to be replaced every month anyway.


----------



## anzukurumi (Jul 3, 2017)

Mine also bite band-aids, and for some reason, socks :/ I can't wear socks during playtime, because they keep trying to drag them off my feet.

I also have a fabric nibbler, he just can't resist knitted stuff


----------



## Sarah-Marie (Dec 18, 2017)

My rats also love adhesive stuff, any time there's some left over tape or sticker on a cardboard box I've given them they'll try to rip it off and eat it so I have to be really careful! I assume the bandaids would be the same too. My boys are also really interested in chewing my nails, and if I ever have nail polish on they try to remove it. Thanks but no thanks guys! Usually some "ouch"-ing and redirecting their attention works well enough to get them to stop.


----------



## eva71 (Aug 17, 2016)

Our ratties love band aids and try to pull them off my finger if I am wearing one! One of mine will also try and pull my socks off as well. Little characters!


----------

